# brazilian knife fighting style?



## brokenbonz (Feb 1, 2007)

came across this clip and began to wonder


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2007)

I know of Argentinian knife-fighting but not Brazilian, apart from the movie _Exposure_.

The emphasis on defensive body motion is interesting!


----------



## brokenbonz (Feb 5, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I know of Argentinian knife-fighting but not Brazilian, apart from the movie _Exposure_.
> 
> The emphasis on defensive body motion is interesting!


 

do you know if it is "esgrima criolla"?  I've seen a video on youtube and I wasn't aware of any other argentinian knife systems...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm afraid I don't know much beyond the name (Gaucho, also the name of a knife). See here for Venezuelan stickfighting, though.


----------

